# Apron Clutch Knob Vs Lever



## 1mondo (Jun 2, 2016)

WELL HERE GOES WITH ANOTHER QUESTION REGARDING MY SBL HEAVY 10. IN MOST ALL PICTURES AND HOW TO USE BOOKS ETC, THE CLUTH IS SHOWN TO BE OPERATED BY MEANS OF A KNOB! MY LATHE HAS A LEVER WITH WHAT APPEARS TO BE A TENSIONING KNURLED RING WHICH I ASSUME WOULD ALLOW TIGHTENING OF THE LEVER WHICH WOULD TIGHTEN THE CLUTCH. MINE DOESN'T SEEM TO MAKE ANY DIFFERENCE. BEFORE I GO TEARING THE APRON APART, DOES ANYONE HAVE ANY IDEAS OR EXPERIENCE WITH THE LEVER OPERATED CLUTCH???


----------



## dlane (Jun 3, 2016)

Mine has the star knob, 1/4 turn engage/disengage


----------



## derf (Jun 3, 2016)

Mine has the lever, but I don't know what you are talking about when you say a knurled ring? Mine just has a thick washer behind the cams on the lever. I don't see any adjustment, other than shimming the washer. Perhaps your clutch is shot.


----------



## Splat (Jun 7, 2016)

I thought of converting mine star knob to the lever but most of the guys I read about that did that went back to the star. You can kinda slide into activating the clutch more smoothly than with the lever....so they say.


----------



## derf (Jun 8, 2016)

I have a 13" that had the star, but I was used to the lever on my 10",  so I converted it to a lever too. It's much faster to tip down for disengagement than trying to unwind the star knob.


----------



## Mchauck01 (May 2, 2020)

My H10 has a star knob and I just bought a lever clutch. There seems to be a locking screw/nut on the underside of the clutch boss of the apron. Do I need to drill my boss?  Sorry to hijack.  .


----------



## MrWhoopee (May 5, 2020)

See if this helps.

edit: Typing in all caps is considered shouting. Please don't shout.


----------



## Mchauck01 (May 6, 2020)

MrWhoopee said:


> See if this helps.
> 
> Darn it. I can’t download


----------



## MrWhoopee (May 6, 2020)




----------



## Mchauck01 (May 6, 2020)

Thanks MW. I  have that drawing. I decided to drill/tap the housing and cut a flat for a nut. It seems to work fine so far. Thanks for your help!!


----------

